

Exploring Gmail API : Building A Gmail Alternative [And Loads of Ideas] - nutanc
http://www.nextbigwhat.com/gmail-api-experiments-297/

======
vishalchandra
A ticketing system sounds like a great idea. Or integration with an ordering
system for ecommerce.

------
nutanc
Would love to collaborate with any Startups who want to work in this space.

~~~
alooPotato
we, at streak.com, are working hard in this space. sending you an email now...

~~~
nutanc
Love what you do at Streak. Would love to chat and discuss :)

~~~
alooPotato
you can reach me at aleem at streak

